# Thoughts on Hawk HPS vs EBC Red Stuff Pads



## chewbacca5017 (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm reading lots of mixed reviews on both these pads and I just wanted to see what vortex members' experiences have been with these pads.
I'm looking to upgrade to some slotted rotors later this year and I wanted a good brake pad to match. I don't track or auto-x my car, but I do enjoy spirited drives and the occasional trips up to the mountain twisties. So I need brake pads that work well in the cold, but can still withstand some mild abuse. I don't mind brake dust too much, but the pads need to be quiet.
Any thoughts? Or perhaps other brake pad recommendations other than the 2 I've listed?


----------



## jermarlang (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: Thoughts on Hawk HPS vs EBC Red Stuff Pads (chewbacca5017)*

I'm running HPS pads now. I don't care for them. Not enough bite compared to stock pads. I can tell you, if you go with slotted rotors, expect to cut pad life at least in half. Plain rotors are best.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Thoughts on Hawk HPS vs EBC Red Stuff Pads (chewbacca5017)*

I am currently running Hawk HPS pads and they are ok. Before that I had the PBR Ultimate Ceramics. Before that I had Mintex red box. 
Here is how I would rank the 3:
Noise - lowest to highest:
1. Mintex
2. Hawks
3. PBR (noise on mild braking at low speeds about 1/3 of the time)
Dust - lowest to highest
1. Mintex
2. Hawks
3. PBR (lots of dust)
Stopping (street use only w/ occasional "spirited" driving)
1. PBR (heads and shoulders above the other two)
2. Hawk
3. Mintex (sucked bad)


----------



## slow90GL8v (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Thoughts on Hawk HPS vs EBC Red Stuff Pads (Fast VW)*

I've got Hawk HP+'s on my wagon, not the HPS. They are more of a track pad. 
Not impressed with the day-to day. Very noisy, very dusty. They do stop the car well though. The clips that go into the caliper need to be bent out a second time now. The HPS might be a little friendlier, but I'm not impressed with Hawk at all. I'll be going with "EBC Green Stuffs" next time.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

I have Hawk HPS.... they work fine, but the first few stops when cold.... brakes feel non-existant. That's there biggest drawback.


----------

